# Got the NEW Maglite ML25IT 2C



## konifans (Mar 25, 2016)

This is not released on the Maglite's official website yet but I just got some on Ebay....
Maglite is such a strange company that it is still developing incandescent lights... in 2016 but this is a good thing for Maglite / incan lovers:twothumbs

This 2C light is very short and cute. It uses 2-Cell bi-pin bulb just like the new Maglite 2C incans and it offers 30 lumens. 
This is basically an incan version of the ML25LT LED light. 
It is very well built and reliable.
I think maybe this is the last classic Maglite....:laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks like you're good and stocked up on these.

I hope it's _the next_ classic instead of the last classic by MagLite and was *very* happy to see this one in incan. 

Check out the 3 cell model when you can.





Here's a 3 cell version next to the classic 2C.


Edit: 
Did you get some with ultra-low serial numbers?
One of mine was #00000109 ⊙▁⊙


----------



## Tribull (Mar 25, 2016)

Just curious, does anyone know if the Malkoff drop ins will work with these?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 25, 2016)

No. The full size bi-pin holder is easily removed from full size lights making it easy for swapping in the Malkoff.
This one has the bi-pin holder fixed kinda similar to a mini mag. So without removing and disassembling the switch assembly only a bi-pin LED drop in will work. 

Now I tried a TerraLUX and Nite Ize mini mag drop in that will work. But it's fitament does not allow the head to be used as an on/off switch.


----------



## konifans (Mar 26, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Looks like you're good and stocked up on these.
> 
> I hope it's _the next_ classic instead of the last classic by MagLite and was *very* happy to see this one in incan.
> 
> ...



2C is my favorite light:laughing:
My 2C-cell black ML25ITs are 000003XX and the silver one is 000009XX :laughing:


----------



## konifans (Mar 26, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> No. The full size bi-pin holder is easily removed from full size lights making it easy for swapping in the Malkoff.
> This one has the bi-pin holder fixed kinda similar to a mini mag. So without removing and disassembling the switch assembly only a bi-pin LED drop in will work.
> 
> Now I tried a TerraLUX and Nite Ize mini mag drop in that will work. But it's fitament does not allow the head to be used as an on/off switch.



I do think that there is a way to disassemble the light and replace the bi-pin socket with a P13.5S/PR bulb (xenon / krypton / led) because I believe Maglite just installs the old plastic bi-pin socket = the one used in new version C/D cell Maglites. 
But the hole of the plastic reflector needs to be expanded in this case. 

The easiest mod for now is to insert a 6-cell bi-pin bulb and use 2x 3.7v li-ion or 3x CR123A batteries. 
I think the plastic socket will work fine with 6-cell bulb because the 6D-cell Maglite use the same thing but I think the plastic reflector will be melted because the hole is too small and too close to the bulb, it is not like the C/D cell reflectors.

Just forget about the LED... If you want LED you can just get a ML25LT or other LED Malites...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2016)

Not a simple 1 2 3 but can be done. 

19mm socket to the top of the switch, about 3-5 good whacks towards the tail and you get this...








^^ this is the LED assembly.





^^ top one has a TL3 bulb, and 1 amp Li-ions, bottom a 4 cell bulb and LifePo4's




^^ the gap filler material




^^ the 2 cell LT




^^ the modified 2 cell IT


----------



## dadel (Aug 19, 2016)

The 2C model can be had for 15.7€ on german amazon. Just thought I would share this to fellow forum members from europe.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Aug 31, 2016)

dadel said:


> The 2C model can be had for 15.7€ on german amazon. Just thought I would share this to fellow forum members from europe.



Where!? I only see one for 20 euros. Would be nice if Maglite finally fixed their European availability. 

I've not done much with modding lights lately. All I did was fix two 9AA packs by getting Eneloops for them. I just found out Maglite changed it's lineup. The new head on the C lights looks nice. I always thought the D-head on the C-maglites looked wrong. But where did the 4D, 5D and 6D go? :thinking: But ok, I guess too few people bought those anyway.

So sad that they stick to C cells. Would be so nice to be able to stick 26650's in there. 5200 mAh, yum yum. 

The newer Lithium tech makes longer-runtime incans easier though. A mag85 runs a lot longer on 3x26650 than on 9 Eneloops I guess, if it doesn't pop early on.


----------



## dadel (Sep 1, 2016)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> Where!? I only see one for 20 euros. Would be nice if Maglite finally fixed their European availability.
> 
> I've not done much with modding lights lately. All I did was fix two 9AA packs by getting Eneloops for them. I just found out Maglite changed it's lineup. The new head on the C lights looks nice. I always thought the D-head on the C-maglites looked wrong. But where did the 4D, 5D and 6D go? :thinking: But ok, I guess too few people bought those anyway.



It is the one for 20€ that I got, but the price seems to move around a bit. The day I ordererd, price went up from 15€ to 15.7€ in a couple of hours... I still think that 20€ is quite a good price for a new 2C mag model in Europe though.

Oh, and the 4D, 5D and 6D didn't go anywhere yet! At least online they are all available. I actully bought red versions of the 4D and 6D lately, just to make sure I have enough of these nice and small flashlights. :twothumbs


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 1, 2016)

Does a normal C mag head work with this light?


----------



## dadel (Sep 1, 2016)

ma tumba said:


> Does a normal C mag head work with this light?



I'm pretty sure it doesn't fit. Since this is a complete redesign with a mini-mag kind of switch, my guess is that the threads are steeper. I don't have a old C-mag to compare with, but even if the threads would be the same, the reflector would need some serious mods to make the switch operational.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 5, 2016)

I'd really like to see 4 and 6 cell models, but in AA. C cells seem to be kind of the black sheep of the incan world. Unless you're modifying it to a lithium-ion light. I don't really like keeping C cells around, they just aren't used in much these days, although it is my favorite form factor of light.

They could even do an 8AA 12 volt model that is roughly the size of a 2D.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Sep 7, 2016)

dadel said:


> It is the one for 20€ that I got, but the price seems to move around a bit. The day I ordererd, price went up from 15€ to 15.7€ in a couple of hours... I still think that 20€ is quite a good price for a new 2C mag model in Europe though.
> 
> Oh, and the 4D, 5D and 6D didn't go anywhere yet! At least online they are all available. I actully bought red versions of the 4D and 6D lately, just to make sure I have enough of these nice and small flashlights. :twothumbs




€38 now;
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017NE1PDQ/
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01BSL3DRQ/
And two different versions, with weird differences. (length, year)

€20 was too good to be true anyway looking at past prices of Maglites here.


----------



## dadel (Sep 8, 2016)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> €38 now;
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017NE1PDQ/
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01BSL3DRQ/
> And two different versions, with weird differences. (length, year)
> ...



I got the one in the first link a couple of weeks ago for 15.7€ and now the price is +150%!! Wtf? It is even 10€ over the led version...
Somebody is buying them though. When I bought mine, there were 7 in stock. Then the number went down to 3, then up to 18, and now there is 4 in stock.


----------



## - Arturo - (Sep 28, 2018)

I have question, about this flashlight.
It is possible to swap driver in this module ? Whoever have a photo how it's looks ?
Because I bought this flashlight as a backup to the car, but current is 0,55A (I used 3xAA Energizer lithium 1,5V), and I no need that brightness and would like extend the run time, and lower the current to 0,25-0,3A


Someone will tell me if it is possible ?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2018)

ma tumba said:


> Does a normal C mag head work with this light?



No, 
Different threads. Same with the tailcap.


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 29, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> No,
> Different threads. Same with the tailcap.



Thank you!


----------



## broadgage (Sep 29, 2018)

- Arturo - said:


> I have question, about this flashlight.
> It is possible to swap driver in this module ? Whoever have a photo how it's looks ?
> Because I bought this flashlight as a backup to the car, but current is 0,55A (I used 3xAA Energizer lithium 1,5V), and I no need that brightness and would like extend the run time, and lower the current to 0,25-0,3A
> 
> ...



There is no driver, this is an incandescent flashlight in which the bulb is connected directly to the battery.


----------



## xxo (Sep 29, 2018)

- Arturo - said:


> I have question, about this flashlight.
> It is possible to swap driver in this module ? Whoever have a photo how it's looks ?
> Because I bought this flashlight as a backup to the car, but current is 0,55A (I used 3xAA Energizer lithium 1,5V), and I no need that brightness and would like extend the run time, and lower the current to 0,25-0,3A
> 
> ...






Sounds like might you have a 3C LED ML25?

If so, I don't know a way to mod it to a lower output, but I am sure it could be done, but likely not easily. Probably better to get something like the ML50 which has a couple of lower modes.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2018)

X2 on the ML50 for low output. The head size is not near the size of classic Mags and only a bit larger than the ML25's.

The 2C is nice and portable. Think I'll use mine tonight actually.


----------



## xxo (Sep 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> X2 on the ML50 for low output. The head size is not near the size of classic Mags and only a bit larger than the ML25's.
> 
> The 2C is nice and portable. Think I'll use mine tonight actually.




Both are great lights! The 2C ML50 and 2C ML25 are the lights I go to most often (other than the LED Solitaire on my keys). The eco mode on the 50 is outstanding - bright enough for just about anything up close with near forever runtime! Maybe some day Mag will come out with a Plus version of the ML25 with a low mode, but the big spill beam combined with a throwy spot is about ideal for a single mode light, though a low mode would of course increase runtime.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 30, 2018)

I did a runtime on the 2C and 3C ML25's when they first came out. (LED versions). The 2c stayed rock solid for a little over the specified 2 hour runtime using Rayovac alkalines. Then it quickly dimmed over the next 30 minutes. When the head started feeling warm I turned it off figuring low voltage from the batteries were over taxing something. 

The 3c dimmed to about 50% over the rated 18 hour period. I cut it off at 24 because I was leaving home. It was still putting out a very useable light. Again, Rayovacs. 

One thing about the ML25 is a tailcap can cut the circuit so when you dial in your beam, loosen the tailcap about a half turn.

Same for ML50's but the electronic switch prompts it to off when the power is cut. But cutting power ensures no parasitic drain.


----------



## xxo (Oct 1, 2018)

^ That's why I recommend the 3 cell version to people running alkalines! I run NiMHs in these, either AA Eneloops or Tenergy or Soshine NiMH C's, so I am not all that concerned with runtime, though even with Eneloops, the 3 cell ML25 LED will run more than twice as long as the 2 cell version. The 2C hits the batteries up pretty hard for current, I noticed that the cells were very warm at the end of the run test. The 3C ML25 is a great light for ordinary people looking for a simple, quality alkaline fueled LED that is built to last at a modest price!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 2, 2018)

Interesting that Maglite releases a new series of incandescents in this age. I like the design and would like one modified with an LED...


----------



## xxo (Oct 4, 2018)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting that Maglite releases a new series of incandescents in this age. I like the design and would like one modified with an LED...



Yeah, Mag was 25 years late with these! - the incan ML25's would have sold like crazy back in the late 80's and 90's. BUT of course Mag did not forget the LED ML25's - great lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2018)

It was a bi pin bulb in a ceramic core. It just screamed "hot wire" so some of us used LifePo4 18500's and 4 cell bulbs in the 2 cell and 1amp capable 18650's in the 3 cell version. Puts out same amount of light as the LED version with that toasty warm glow.

Some went high amp capable cells for more light but that melts the factory reflector. One guy did a Streamlight Stinger reflector mod in his and was getting about 300 lumens from his.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 5, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> One guy did a Streamlight Stinger reflector mod in his.



*Streamlight Stinger uses plastic lens. If possible, better use Streamlight TL-3 which has glass lens.*


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2018)

Good reminder FM.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Mag-C-cell-incandescent-twisties-ML25IT/page2
Here is the mod spoken about in detail and some fivemega input too.


----------



## xxo (Oct 6, 2018)

Would a 5 or 6 cell Mag bipin work with a couple of 18500's?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes. 5 cell will be a bit brighter than the 6 cell bulb being slightly (and safely) over driven. I picked the TL3 bulb for the better beam quality, yet it is slightly under driven.

I tried all 3 back in 016 and ended up using the TL3 bulb.


----------



## xxo (Oct 6, 2018)

Cool thanks!

Will any of these melt anything in a stock ML25it?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2018)

Slightly. If you use it a few minutes at a time some blistering around the bulb area will show up but nothing bad. I ran mine 15-20 minutes at a time and got minor blistering with a stock lens and reflector. If you drill out about a millimeter or three around the bulb that won't be an issue as the bulb hugs the reflector. 

Just take note of the raised area near the bulb on the back side of the reflector. It is what pushes down on the on/off switch similar to a minimag. 






About 2 hours total use





Can drill some without issue





Really hugs the bulb.

So yeah, removing a little plastic from away from the bulb can help heat spread away from the plastic better. 
This one has the TL3 bulb. 

Someone asked about Tads bulbs. Yes they will work too. And using a pair of C cells makes it possible to Yuji these too, if you want a low power mega runtime version.


----------



## xxo (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the info and pics!

I wonder if something could be added to the back of the reflector for some heat sinking?


----------



## fivemega (Oct 9, 2018)

xxo said:


> I wonder if something could be added to the back of the reflector for some heat sinking?


*6D bulb will produce less brightness and less temperature than 5D
If your main concern is melting problem, then try 6D bulb first.*


----------



## vicv (Jul 19, 2021)

Sorry for the Necro bump, but I thought I read that the 5c bi pin would blow on 2x lithium ion. I currently run a five cell on two lithiums but it's the old PR base Krypton bulb. It was my understanding that the newer Xenon bipin bulbs were a higher driven bulb and you would need to use the six cell version


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 20, 2021)

I forget bykfixer's recipe, but it worked well for him and seems to still be working ain't it bykfixer? 

Also, fivemega knows what he's talking about. I think he used to build custom incans.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 21, 2021)

A 5 cell bulb will work if you have let batteries rest a little while and the combo has settled down to 7.4 volts. Fresh off the charger they'll likely  the bulb.


----------



## vicv (Jul 21, 2021)

But lithium ion batteries don't settle. If they go below 4.2v after charging, they're getting bad. That whole hot off the charger thing is from nickel based batteries. If your batteries go on their own to 3.6v they're toast.

I know my 5 cell krypton bulb works fine but they're a lot lower cct at spec voltage than the magnum star II


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 21, 2021)

My Nitecore RCR's come off the charger at 4.2 to 4.3. After setting over night they are at 3.7 to 3.8. Been that way since new. Same with the 1amp Nuon 18650's I use in my 3 cell ML25IT. 
The 2 cell uses LiPo4 18500's that come off the charger at 3.6 but after resting are 3.2 volts.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 21, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> A 5 cell bulb will work if you have let batteries rest a little while and the combo has settled down to 7.4 volts.





vicv said:


> But lithium ion batteries don't settle. If they go below 4.2v after charging, they're getting bad.





bykfixer said:


> My Nitecore RCR's come off the charger at 4.2 to 4.3. After setting over night they are at 3.7 to 3.8



*Lithium ion battery should go no less than 2.5 volt and no more than 4.25. After fully recharge, they are about 4.2 volt.
If a fully recharged cell after resting has 3.7 volt which is about 25% energy left, then it's time to replace or something is wrong.
A good and fully recharged Lithium ion battery should go no less than 4 volt after sitting a month.
A 6 volt (5 cell) Xenon bulb with life of 40 hours will flash with regulated and fixed 7.4 volt. Let alone 8 or 8.4 volts.
If anybody drive this setup with no problem, there is definitely some voltage drop on batteries, switch, connections and ....*


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jul 22, 2021)

Woah, what? Coming off the charger at 4.3 is something I wouldn’t do if I could help it. In my experience cells do still settle because any charger running constant voltage mode will still have a minimum current. For example 0.03 amps. Once that current cuts off, the cells voltage settles. But in my experience they’ll settle to something like 4.17 relatively quickly. Down to maybe 4.12 within a few days. Going down to 3.7 or 3.8 overnight is weird.
I got a new malkoff MD4 with M61W and for now I’m powering it with an old pair of red labeled AW Li-MN 2200 mah 18650s. They’re AW’s, they’re pretty old. After charging them and using them on a long walk with my little girl as well as “playing” with it at work and outdoors alone, those cells are at 3.87.
Mr. Fixer, your lithium’s should really be holding voltage better. Something is amiss…
Even my LiPo4 experience is that they settle to 3.4 on their own. Then they flatline at 3.35 for almost the entire discharge, then by the time they’re at 3.32 or 3.3, they are dead.
I do most all of this on an old Duratrax intellipeak ICE. Still a good charger.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm prrrrrretty sure that's what my batteries do using a NiteCore D4 charger folks.
I stick 'em on the charger, let 'em charge until the readout says full and set 'em aside since I mainly use primary batteries. The batteries for ML25IT lights get charged a couple times a year (as they are not in my rotation anymore) and my NiteCore RCR's when the low voltage circuit kicks in or each season whichever comes first.


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

We're not disagreeing that's how it's working for you Mr. Fixer. We're saying it's bad. Li ion batteries don't self discharge. At 3.7v open circuit they're practically dead. Something is wrong with either your batteries or your measuring equipment


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2021)

I'll charge the RCR I use in my daily this evening and see what it does. Then I'll stick it back on the charger in the morning and see what it reads. 
Next time I charge the Nuon's I'll do same. See, I don't read the voltage the next day. I've just always let them rest over night. Perhaps they do what you guys say and based on things I've read here just assumed they dropped that much.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 22, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Lithium ion battery should go no less than 2.5 volt and no more than 4.25. After fully recharge, they are about 4.2 volt.
> If a fully recharged cell after resting has 3.7 volt which is about 25% energy left, then it's time to replace or something is wrong.
> A good and fully recharged Lithium ion battery should go no less than 4 volt after sitting a month.
> A 6 volt (5 cell) Xenon bulb with life of 40 hours will flash with regulated and fixed 7.4 volt. Let alone 8 or 8.4 volts.
> If anybody drive this setup with no problem, there is definitely some voltage drop on batteries, switch, connections and ....*



Why is a 5 cell xenon bulb 6 volts when 1,5 x 5 equals 7,5 volts? At most it will be overdriven by 0,9 volts by two freshly charged Li-ions. Will that really blow the bulb? A 6 cell xenon would be severely underdriven by that measure (9V/7,4V), I can’t imagine that being good for the bulb either? What am I missing?


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

Alkalines are more like 1.1-1.2 v a cell at 1A. A pair of good 18650s will be 3.9v-4v under a 1A load each.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 22, 2021)

Im not great at DIY electrics/electronics, maybe thats why I picked up watchmaking. You rarely do anything more then change a battery on quartz models, and when something is broken, you swap out the whole movement (not hat it would be worth it to repair anything in most cases anyway, or even possible).

That would mean however that even a 6 cell bulb would still be overdriven by 1,2v by two fresh li-ions. Would that still blow?


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

No. 6 alkalines would be roughly 7.2v and drop quickly. 2x 18650 would be ~7.7-7.8v and dropping slowly. The bulb can handle the extra voltage. It's not much. Also mag bulbs are generally quite robust so they can handle some extra. The older pr bulbs could handle a lot more. I'm running a 5 cell with 2 18650s and it works well. But these bi-pin bulbs are designed to burn hotter/whiter so they have less overdrive capability.
So it all depends on the bulb. I have a light that runs on 3x18650s and I've installed a 6v 2000hr bulb in it. It's being driver at triple the designed wattage. But because it's a 2000hr bulb, it can handle the extra 5v. For a while.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 22, 2021)

I see, thank you. In that case I will try a 6 cell mag-star with two 26500s and see how that works out. Are there currently any 26500s available with more then 3000mAh? No experience with this battery. The ones I see popping up are from Efest.


----------



## xxo (Jul 22, 2021)

26500's are probably too fat unless they are a little under 26 mm dia. 2 protected 21700's should fit perfect in a 3C ML25IT.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 22, 2021)

xxo said:


> 26500's are probably too fat unless they are a little under 26 mm dia. 2 protected 21700's should fit perfect in a 3C ML25IT.



Im running a 2c. My calipers measure battery tube diameter to be 26,6mm. Cell diameter is given as 26,26 +/- 0,1mm. Should fit. But I hadn't even considered running two 21700s in a 3c. Might try that. That should give me what, about 1 Hour of runtime with a 6 cell Mag-star bulb?


----------



## xxo (Jul 22, 2021)

Olumin said:


> Im running a 2c. My calipers measure battery tube diameter to be 26,6mm. Cell diameter is given as 26,26 +/- 0,1mm. Should fit. But I hadn't even considered running two 21700s in a 3c. Might try that. That should give me what, about 1 Hour of runtime with a 6 cell Mag-star bulb?




Should run longer on 5Ah 21700's. If I remember right, the 6 cell xenon Mag bulbs only draw a little over an Amp. 

BTW, The best Mag bulbs were the old PR xenons. though they are getting hard to find and won't fit in unmodified ML25's.


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

Ya more like 4-5 h runtime before noticable dimming. And about 180 lumens. It's perfect. It is in an old 3c anyway. I'm sure in the smaller ml it'll be even better


----------



## xxo (Jul 22, 2021)

vicv said:


> Ya more like 4-5 h runtime before noticable dimming. And about 180 lumens. It's perfect. It is in an old 3c anyway. I'm sure in the smaller ml it'll be even better




I have a ordinary 3C Mag (not the ML25IT) set up to run a 6 cell xenon and a couple of keep power 21700's, but I have not tested the run time but it works real well.


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a couple 6 cell pr base xenons bulbs as well. Haven't tried them yet. My 5 cell is still going at a year or so


----------



## Olumin (Jul 22, 2021)

Ah ok wow, didn’t expect that considering the output. I think I’m gonna stick with modifying my 2C for now, since I don’t currently have a 3C lying around. I also don’t have another light that takes 21700s, so buying those batteries just for that doasnt really make sense. Ill report back how it goes.


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

For a 2c, use 18500s. Should get ~2h runtime with the better one's


----------



## Olumin (Jul 22, 2021)

Well thats about 2000 vs 3000mAh for the 26500s, and according to my measurements it should fit. Akkuteile.de usually gives very accurate measurements so I trust them in this regard. Ill just try it with the 26s and see how that goes.


----------



## vicv (Jul 22, 2021)

Right forgot you were going to try them. Good luck I hope they fit!


----------



## xxo (Jul 22, 2021)

Back in the old days, some of us used to run 3X CR123A's in 2C Mags with a 6 cell xenon PR bulb, worked well but not rechargeable. Three CR123's have just the right length to match as two C cells and the button tops allow them to make contact with each other and also with the Maglite.

For 2X lithium-ions, you really should be using protected cells and even a pair of protected 18500's may be a little too long for a 2C Mag. 18350's should work in an adapter though run time will be short, which is why I went with a 3C Mag running protected 21700's.

None of my C cell Mags are bored for 26 mm cells, so these are not an option for me. And besides 21700's have nearly as much capacity as 26650's anyway.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2021)

I was asked via pm a question about my charging results. I charged a brand new RCR this afternoon that ceased charging at 4.21 volts. Right now it's resting. In the morning I'll stick it back in the charger and report in this post what the voltage is. 
After that I'd prefer not to derail this thread any further, please. 






Here it is next morning






I stand corrected


----------



## Olumin (Jul 24, 2021)

Alright so I received the batteries and bulb today. The cells barely just fit into the tube, but just barely (I dont advice anyone trying this, as cells vary in diameter). What surprised me is that they are actually too long! Instead of 50mm like stated on the website, they are about 50,7mm! That means the tailcap wouldn't fit. So, I shortened the tailcap by turning the threaded end down a bit with a lathe, and also cut the sprig a bit.

Now everything fits like it should, *but*, the bulb wont light at all. I tried again with my previous setup and everything still works, meaning I didn’t break anything. Despite being flat-top, the cells definitely contact each other, the top contact is slightly proud of the cell. Can anyone help out?

The bulb I am using: https://maglite.com/products/replacement-lamp-bulb-for-maglite-6-cell-c-d-flashlight

Picture of the battery I am using: https://puu.sh/HYOi4.jpg

The modified tailcap: https://puu.sh/HYOmm.jpg


----------



## snakebite (Jul 24, 2021)

you need a neodymium button magnet on the + end of the 1st cell.
this is a very common issue when using flattops.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 24, 2021)

I feared it might be something like that. The question is how am I gonna get that magnet back out once its in there (its probably gonna stick to the contact-spring inside the light).

BTW: I did try it with the neodymium magnet (I always have some around for this very purpose), and it works wonderfully. Thanks very much for the advice. I hope the magnet will either come out with the cell or wont shift around on the spring too much, otherwise Ill try using tweezers. Ill frost the bulb with some sandpaper like I did with my previous setup and then im done.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 24, 2021)

mine always stay on the cell.
iirc the contact in the switch assy is plated copper.


----------



## xxo (Jul 24, 2021)

The reason the cells are too long is the same reason that they make contact with each other – they have what are basically wide button tops. To make contact with the Mag's polarity protected positive contact you need a normal small diameter button top like on a C cell battery. A magnet may work (sort of) if the Mag's positive contact is non magnetic, which may not always be the case and your cell's positive needs to stick to a magnet, which is definitely not always the case with different cells.

Magnets are not a good solution since they can move around and potentially cause a short which is not something that you want to risk, particularly with unprotected cells. Probably the best option is to remove the switch and remove some plastic intended for polarity protection until the wider positive on the cell makes contact with the positive of the light. Some have soldered copper bullet gas checks to the light's positive that will allow contact with true flat top cells, though you need to make sure these are on there good and is never going to come loose and create a short. In the end it is safer and easier to just use proper button top protected cells. The protection should also keep the light from blowing up if the cells are mismatched and one over discharges.


----------



## vicv (Jul 24, 2021)

I've put a blob of solder on the cell as well. Works well and can easily be removed


----------



## aznsx (Jul 24, 2021)

With all due respect, that's why God made button-top cells - way before I was born. Since I only buy cells sold for flashlights (and similar applications), that's all I use. I've never scavenged junked laptop battery packs though. I'm not into marginal solutions for trying to make a non-button-top cell work like a button-top cell. That involves work and potential problems, and I don't need more of either. Life's too short, and I prefer to deal with the 'first world' problems. There's more than enough of those to keep me busy!


----------



## vicv (Jul 24, 2021)

And with all due respect. Not all batteries are button top. Even flashlight branded ones. Also, being in the US, you have about 1,000,000 online stores to buy them from. In other parts of the world, there isn't. There are none in Canada that I know of. And shipping is apoplectically bad. So scavenging junk battery packs is the only available solution for many. 

Oh and I think flat top cells look cool. Especially the fatter cells.

Also I wasn't aware maglites needed them. All my 18650 powered mags have home made adaptors in them and I use brass screws to lengthen them so I create my own button top


----------



## aznsx (Jul 24, 2021)

vicv said:


> And with all due respect. Not all batteries are button top. Even flashlight branded ones. Also, being in the US, you have about 1,000,000 online stores to buy them from. In other parts of the world, there isn't. There are none in Canada that I know of. And shipping is apoplectically bad. So scavenging junk battery packs is the only available solution for many.
> 
> Oh and I think flat top cells look cool. Especially the fatter cells.
> 
> ...



I guess it really is a perspective thing. 

I'm aware that not all cells are button-top, thus my post. Many cell terminations are designed to be welded to for other applications (such as 'battery packs') and obvious reasons.

The vast majority of cells I buy are in fact from flashlight manufacturers, and a majority of those are not U.S. based companies, so I didn't know the ROW couldn't easily buy them if I could easily get them in the U.S. It's more commonly been the opposite - things available elsewhere that I can't get here. Good to know.

I'm also not aware that any of the particular flashlight manufacturers I buy cells from have any cells in their product line that are _not_ button-top (understandably, at least to me) - which of course may be specific to the manufacturers I'm buying from and may not apply to other flashlight manufacturers whose products I don't happen to buy. Good to know.

Also, for most of the first hundred years of flashlights, practically all cylindrical flashlight cells were button-top, for what I consider sound technical reasons, and those reasons are still valid today AFAIK. I'm not aware of anything that has fundamentally changed in that regard.

Your geographic location and perspective may well differ from mine, so as I said, I guess it's a perspective thing.

I would agree however that a thread about a Maglite is probably not the most appropriate place to comment regarding button-top cells, since practically their entire product line is based on alkaline cell compatibility, and to the best of my knowledge, all standard cylindrical alkaline cells are button-top anyway. Poor choice of threads on my part. All the talk of struggling with 'solder blobs', magnets, and other questionable solutions just led me to ask myself: Why? I also don't modify flashlights, so that also limits my own perspective.

Thanks for your perspective. Things are different up North!

BTW, I hope you didn't take my comment as implying that I don't think yours is a 'first world' country. That was not my intent


----------



## Olumin (Jul 24, 2021)

The only Li-ion 26500s available to me were flat-top. The magnet solution worked very well for me and the light is now working like it should. There is really nothing else I can add to it now. I really wish someone would make an aluminium OP reflector for the ML25 like they do/did for the regular C/Ds. That would make this light truly amazing. 

I will say however that using a 3-cell with two protected and button-top 21700s is definitely the easier/better solution. So if anyone reads this in the future, just do that. Having this kind of brightness from an incan, with 2+ hour runtime in such a small package + rechargeable is very cool tho.


----------



## vicv (Jul 25, 2021)

It's awesome this worked for you. This sized and performance flashlight is a great thing. Sure my tiny s2+ has triple the output (and I set it up to be lower output), but it sure doesn't carry as nice or have the Incan beam which I still prefer. I've been on the lookout for one of these in 2 cell format. I'll probably use 2x 18500(as I already have them) and the 6 cell mag bulb. Then I can put a brighter bulb (maybe 1.5A or so) in my old 3c


----------



## xxo (Jul 25, 2021)

If anyone wants a ML25IT, I would get one while you still can, it seems that not all that many were made. Even the regular C cell xenon Mags are being discontinued.


----------



## Sacramentum96 (Aug 18, 2021)

vicv said:


> Sorry for the Necro bump, but I thought I read that the 5c bi pin would blow on 2x lithium ion. I currently run a five cell on two lithiums but it's the old PR base Krypton bulb. It was my understanding that the newer Xenon bipin bulbs were a higher driven bulb and you would need to use the six cell version


I've overdriven 4Cell Xenon's on 2x Keeppower 18650s. Very white light but bulb life is shortened.


----------



## vicv (Aug 18, 2021)

That's impressive. Currently I'm running a 6 cell xenon pr bulb and it's the whitest incandescent I've had yet and I've tried quite a lot. It's a lot whiter than any surefire or lumens factory lamp. I can't believe a 4 cell is working


----------



## snakebite (Aug 18, 2021)

me either.
unless its a super long life type.
those are underdriven by design and have more overdriving headroom


----------



## fivemega (Aug 19, 2021)

Sacramentum96 said:


> I've overdriven 4Cell Xenon's on 2x Keeppower 18650s. Very white light but bulb life is shortened.


*Try to individually recharge each cell to 4.2 volt then retry.*


----------



## snakebite (Aug 19, 2021)

or the internal resistance is high/cells worn out.
anyone know max safe wattage for ml25?
any metal reflectors out there?


----------



## vicv (Sep 1, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Slightly. If you use it a few minutes at a time some blistering around the bulb area will show up but nothing bad. I ran mine 15-20 minutes at a time and got minor blistering with a stock lens and reflector. If you drill out about a millimeter or three around the bulb that won't be an issue as the bulb hugs the reflector.
> 
> Just take note of the raised area near the bulb on the back side of the reflector. It is what pushes down on the on/off switch similar to a minimag.
> 
> ...


I was just playing with the switch with the head removed. Now I cannot see the pictures you put up since the switchover seems to have made the links broken. But if I remember correctly you had an arrow pointing to the little flat area right outside of the hole for the bulb as a part that presses on the switch. If you try it again you will find that that is not the part that pushes in the switch. It's the large ring on the outside of the reflector. If you take the head off you will notice a large white plastic collar that goes around the outside of the socket. That whole white nylon piece is the switch.(red arrow first picture)

The red arrow second picture shows what presses down on the switch. Not the green arrow. So you are able to drill the hole larger if you feel you need to


----------



## vicv (Sep 5, 2021)

Something new to add. This has never been done before so don't go looking through the "threads of interest" and find "CR123 2C Mag Mod master thread" because that doesn't exist. And besides this isn't a 2C full sized mag!
That being said...... 3x cr123as and a spacer, along with a tads customs 7212 bulb, holy crap is this an awesome light. Non-rechargeable sure but it makes me feel like I'm carrying an m3. And can easily take the primaries out and install 2x 18500s. For $40 plus a $4 bulb. But it's whiter than an mn10. And brighter. And there's no competition on the throw. Beam isn't bad either once you get the height right.
Oh and a spare bulb in the tailcap.
We'll see about the reflector. I have probably 1.5h on this bulb at roughly 15 minute intervals and so far so good.
@bykfixer has been using a tl-3 bulb which has similar specs and his is doing fine.


----------



## xxo (Sep 5, 2021)

A lot of us used to run 3X CR123's in 2C Mags back in the day. I generally used 6 cell Mag xenon PR bulbs - not the cheapest light to run as it ate CR123's pretty fast.


----------



## vicv (Sep 5, 2021)

Ya I get about an hour before it's quite dim. My 18500s got old so I awaiting some new ones in the mail


----------



## fivemega (Sep 5, 2021)

vicv said:


> That being said...... 3x cr123as and a spacer, along with a tads customs 7212 bulb, holy crap is this an awesome light. Non-rechargeable sure but it makes me feel like I'm carrying an m3. And can easily take the primaries out and install 2x 18500s. For $40 plus a $4 bulb. But it's whiter than an mn10. And brighter.





vicv said:


> I get about an hour before it's quite dim. My 18500s got old so I awaiting some new ones in the mail



*You can go 3C (50mm longer) with pair of 21700 for 4 hours run time.*
*3xCr123 _ 60 min
2x18500 - 90 min*
*2x21700 - 240 min*


----------



## vicv (Sep 5, 2021)

I have a full size 3c that will have 21700s and a 7218 bulb. But for this light 3xcr123 and 18500 are perfect


----------



## xxo (Sep 5, 2021)

3 of those Li-ion 3 Volt rechargeable CR123 size cells might work in a 2C incan Mag if they are not too long.


----------



## vicv (Sep 5, 2021)

Maybe but what bulb would you run? It would blow any of the 3x cr123/2x lithium ion bulbs. Maybe a 9.6v bulb but it would be yellow and underdriven


----------



## fivemega (Sep 5, 2021)

xxo said:


> 3 of those Li-ion 3 Volt rechargeable CR123 size cells might work in a 2C incan Mag if they are not too long.


*Each CR123 is about 34mm long so 3xCR123 = 102mm*
*Each C size cell is about 50mm long so 2x50 = 100mm*
*Tail spring can compensate 2mm difference. *


vicv said:


> Maybe but what bulb would you run? It would blow any of the 3x cr123/2x lithium ion bulbs. Maybe a 9.6v bulb but it would be yellow and underdriven



*Correct,
Each primary CR123 has about 2.5 volt under load of 1.2A so any 7.2 Volt will work fine with pair of RCR123 or pair of 18500
For 3 rechargeable RCR123 you will need proper voltage bulb such as 11.1 volt auxial if you can locate.*


----------



## xxo (Sep 5, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Each CR123 is about 34mm long so 3xCR123 = 102mm*
> *Each C size cell is about 50mm long so 2x50 = 100mm*
> *Tail spring can compensate 2mm difference.
> 
> ...


These are what I was referring to - 






P1634U1 RCR123A 3V 860mAh battery


protected RCR123A, HIGH Capacity RCR123A CR123A battery Micro USB 16340 battery



 www.keeppower.com.cn





They are 3.0V, not 3.7 and they are 36 mm long not 34.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 6, 2021)

*In that case you should look for low Amp bulb.
They won't hold voltage under high current.
I don't even recommend pair of those batteries with M*gCharger bulb.*


----------



## xxo (Sep 6, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *In that case you should look for low Amp bulb.
> They won't hold voltage under high current.
> I don't even recommend pair of those batteries with M*gCharger bulb.*


Shouldn't be much of a problem in this case, they're rated for 1.5A and I'm guessing bulbs that draw more than that would probably start to melt the ML25's plastic reflectors.

The added battery length would likely be a problem - the increased spring pressure may crush them.


----------



## vicv (Sep 6, 2021)

Ok but what bulb to run on them?
Any of the bulbs mentioned in this thread will go poof if you attempt to run on 3 of those.
Maybe a 4 or 5 cell bulb on 2 plus a spacer?


----------



## xxo (Sep 7, 2021)

vicv said:


> Ok but what bulb to run on them?
> Any of the bulbs mentioned in this thread will go poof if you attempt to run on 3 of those.
> Maybe a 4 or 5 cell bulb on 2 plus a spacer?


3 would be 9V, same as 6X 1.5V alakalines or 3X CR123's. I don't see why it would blow a 6 cell bulb?


----------



## xxo (Sep 7, 2021)

xxo said:


> A lot of us used to run 3X CR123's in 2C Mags back in the day. I generally used 6 cell Mag xenon PR bulbs - not the cheapest light to run as it ate CR123's pretty fast.


Quickbeam's review of this mod from back in the day:



Flashlight Reviews and LED Modifications


----------



## vicv (Sep 7, 2021)

Because a 6 cell bulb runs at ~7.5v. These batteries would be 9v. 6x alkalines is 7.2v very briefly then falling fast. Cr123s are at this load around 2.5v each.


----------



## xxo (Sep 7, 2021)

vicv said:


> Because a 6 cell bulb runs at ~7.5v. These batteries would be 9v. 6x alkalines is 7.2v very briefly then falling fast. Cr123s are at this load around 2.5v each.


 
I run 6 cell bulbs on 2X Li-ions with no problem, but maybe 9V is a stretch from 8+ Volts – don't know. The length of the cells make this a no-go for me without a modified spring anyway. 100 mm is the max length for 2 C cells, adding another 8 mm is not a good idea, especially for these little cells with a charger/circuitry sitting on top of the Li-ion cell inside. 

If I had a 2 C light I wanted to run with a 6 cell bulb, I would go with a pair of protected 18350's in an adapter.

Run time would be better on 2X protected Keep power 18350's anyway (4.5 Watt-hr each in HKJ's test at 1 Amp for ~ 9 Whr total for 2X 18350's vs 2.7 Whr each for 8.1 Whr theoretical for 3X of the 3.0V Keep Power 123's).


----------



## vicv (Sep 7, 2021)

2x18500s are perfect and are the same length as 2x C. I have a pair of 2300mah 18500s. Should give ~2.5h runtime with a 6 cell xenon bulb. Even lithium ion under load isn't 8+V. Maybe a good set of 21700 will be ~8v right after being fully charged then dropping from there. That's why a 6 cell mag bulb is so bright and white on 2x 18650s. But from 8v to 9v is a pretty big jump. The bulb may survive. I've never over volted one that much. Definitely use a krypton bulb as they handle overdrive better.


----------



## vicv (Sep 7, 2021)

It's funny. I got home and I had another 2c ML25it in the mail. I only ordered one. The company must have had a paperwork mistake and sent a second one 2 weeks after the first. I'm awaiting them getting back to me but more than likely they'll just tell me to keep it. Probably not worth it for them to ship it back. Maybe one can be a user with 18500s and the other will be kept as an emergency with 3x cr123s


----------



## xxo (Sep 7, 2021)

Most protected 18500's are also too long. Using multiple unprotected cells in series makes no sense to me – aside from being unsafe, you'll probably never get to use the extra capacity you get in theory because you can't risk running the cells down that low.


----------



## vicv (Sep 7, 2021)

Fair enough. I've never used protected cells so I've gotten used to it.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 7, 2021)

vicv said:


> These batteries would be 9v.


*No,*
*Three serial regulated Li-ions have 9 volt at rest (no load).
Under a load of 1~1.5 Amps they will drop to 2.5 volt each. Similar to primaries.*
*Remember you are getting power from built in circuit board not directly from battery and those boards are not capable of same current delivery as bare cell.
Another world, you won't gain anything if you use 3 of 3 volt (NOMINAL) batteries (even if they fit in 100mm space) compare to pair of protected 18500

This is my experience.*


----------



## carl (Sep 8, 2021)

1) What is the ID of the battery tube in mm?
2) Total length of a 2 cell battery tube?
3) Will an incandescent Maglite C switch fit into the tube?

thank you.


----------



## Olumin (Sep 8, 2021)

carl said:


> 1) What is the ID of the battery tube in mm?
> 2) Total length of a 2 cell battery tube?
> 3) Will an incandescent Maglite C switch fit into the tube?
> 
> thank you.


1) 26,3mm
2)109mm excluding tailcap
3) no idea


----------



## carl (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for the info!
Most 26650 Batteries are about 26.2mm so they should barely fit but maybe slightly too tight.
Looks like the Mag switch should fit too, especially since if its a bit loose, the set screw will compensate for any bit of looseness and if the switch is a bit tight, a bit of sanding around the OD of the plastic switch should make it fit. Of course, a hole will need to be drilled for the on-off button.


----------



## vicv (Sep 8, 2021)

Why though? Just buy a standard 2c. That's what you're turning it into


----------



## carl (Sep 8, 2021)

vicv said:


> Why though? Just buy a standard 2c. That's what you're turning it into


Or, it would turn into a 1x22650 or 1x21700.

Note: The incandescent tube ID is too small to fit a 26650.


----------



## carl (Sep 8, 2021)

Does the tube have a C-ring in it to hold the switch in place like the incandescent model?
How does the switch stay in-place against the battery spring force pushing toward the head?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 8, 2021)

carl said:


> Thank you for the info!
> Most 26650 Batteries are about 26.2mm so they should barely fit but maybe slightly too tight.
> Looks like the Mag switch should fit too,


*That 26.2mm is not accurate and correct for protected cells.*
*There is no guarantee to fit in even 26.5mm tube.
No cell has absolute diameter size in every direction and not perfectly cylindrical.
Mentioned flashlight does not have similar switch as old 2C, 3C, 4C M*g.*
*By the way, each C cell is about 50mm long and 2C tube has space for 100mm long batteries plus few mm extra.*


----------



## xxo (Sep 8, 2021)

carl said:


> Note: The incandescent tube ID is too small to fit a 26650.


The ML25 is also too small. 2X protected 21700 in a 3 cell light in a spacer with a 6 cell bulb/drilled out reflector is the way to go. Or you could go with 1X 21700 in a adapter with a 3 cell bulb in either a 2 or 3 cell ML25IT.


----------



## Olumin (Sep 9, 2021)

I do fit 2x 26500 in 2c ml25 with 6cell bulb. It does work but its a very fight fit. Require magnet to remove betteries. Go 2x21700 in 3c ml25.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 11, 2021)

Got a 2 and 3 cell version recently. These will remain stock. Actually they will probably remain in the package for a while.

The 2 cell is S/N 12,xxx where the 3 cell is S/N 1,5xx.

Back in 016 I recieved a few 2 cell versions from the same supplier with sub-100 serial numbers. The 3 cell were 5xx and up.

In 019 I bought one of each and the 2 cell was 12,xxx while the 3 cell was 9xx.

The supplier (ZBattery.com) shows they are nearly out of stock on all 5 colors in both 2 and 3 cell versions.


----------



## konifans (Sep 12, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Got a 2 and 3 cell version recently. These will remain stock. Actually they will probably remain in the package for a while.
> 
> The 2 cell is S/N 12,xxx where the 3 cell is S/N 1,5xx.
> 
> ...


It seems that these are not popular so they were discontinued.

The 2C is so beautiful but I really don't like that 2-step reflector. It makes the beam pattern so ugly - too many circles. I am looking for a replacement, probably aluminum and with OP.


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

Ya it does make for a strange beam. But it cleans it up more than a standard full size mag reflector and somehow increases the throw. I can't believe how well this thing throws. And in use, outside, I can't see any issues with the beam. I know I did ask FM in his "what is missing" thread, about making an aluminum reflector for these, maybe he will answer soon. I'm not sure how popular these are though outside of this thread


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

I frosted 6-cell bulb with glass etching cream and the beam is perfect, no rings or artifacts whatsoever. Better then most LED beams Ive seen. But you gonna loose a lot of throw. Id say it cuts throw down to 1/3 stock.


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

Yeah for me that is unacceptable. I couldn't care about a couple little artifacts in the game. I'm not white while hunting I can't see them when I'm out and about using my light. Maybe even if I could I wouldn't sacrifice performance just for a perfect round beam


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

Really wanting a lightly textured alu reflector for ml25. It will also loose some throw but not much compared to frosting. That being said I decided to frost the whole bulb since it was the first time I tried it with the cream. Normally I recommend only frosting upper third to half for minimal loss of brightness, and not going too far with the frosting to minimize loss of throw. Ill get more bulbs and try it out and compare. maybe take some shots.


----------



## konifans (Sep 12, 2021)

Olumin, which etching cream are you using? I found something called "Armour Etch"...


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

konifans said:


> Olumin, which etching cream are you using? I found something called "Armour Etch"...


Brand called pentart. Armour Etch will work.


----------



## konifans (Sep 12, 2021)

Olumin said:


> Brand called pentart. Armour Etch will work.


Thanks! Will give it a try!


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

So do G4 Bi-Pin fit in Maglite? Could you run 2x 21700 IMR in 3c mag with G4 Halogen for crazy brightness? When using standard 3c mag I can get a alu reflector & glas lens. Read about *Philips 5761 30W G4. *Peeps have used them in Mag mods as I have read. Over 700 lumens. Or is a adapter needed? Dimensions of G4 do not line up with standard MAG-num star bulbs. Just curious.


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

Olumin said:


> So do G4 Bi-Pin fit in Maglite? Could you run 2x 21700 IMR in 3c mag with G4 Halogen for crazy brightness? When using standard 3c mag I can get a alu reflector & glas lens. Read about *Philips 5761 30W G4. *Peeps have used them in Mag mods as I have read. Over 700 lumens. Or is a adapter needed? Dimensions of G4 do not line up with standard MAG-num star bulbs. Just curious.


No g4 is different pin spacing and diameter. Plus such a bulb would melt reflector and lens and no aluminum reflector is available. Plus would probably melt the socket with so much heat. May also melt the switch internals with so much current. 
Plus 2x imr 21700 would probably instaflash a 5761.


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

vicv said:


> No g4 is different pin spacing and diameter. Plus such a bulb would melt reflector and lens and no aluminum reflector is available. Plus would probably melt the socket with so much heat. May also melt the switch internals with so much current.
> Plus 2x imr 21700 would probably instaflash a 5761.


Are you sure? Look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/t...5-maglite-c-build-need-ideas-for-bulb.418990/


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't see this flashlight mentioned anywhere in that thread


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

vicv said:


> I don't see this flashlight mentioned anywhere in that thread


No, is about regular 3c Maglite with side switch. Not Ml25. Alu reflectors and glas lens are available for reg. 3C.


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

Okay. This threat is about the ML25 IT so I assumed that's what you were talking about.
If you get a standard mag light, aluminum reflector, glass lens, and G4 bulb adapter, then you can do what you proscribe.
This is an extremely well-known mod


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

vicv said:


> Okay. This threat is about the ML25 IT so I assumed that's what you were talking about.
> If you get a standard mag light, aluminum reflector, glass lens, and G4 bulb adapter, then you can do what you proscribe.
> This is an extremely well-known mod


cool. Are G4 adapters still available somewhere?


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

I believe that fivemega says you can use his mag charger socket for a standard mag light. And all honesty though if you just want to really bright mag light, I would go on eBay and find a ROP 2 pack. That will give you close to a thousand lumens. There's not many good G4 bulbs left. The Phillips 7388 is pretty good but I haven't been able to find that in a while. And that bulb will definitely handle the big batteries


----------



## Olumin (Sep 12, 2021)

vicv said:


> I believe that fivemega says you can use his mag charger socket for a standard mag light. And all honesty though if you just want to really bright mag light, I would go on eBay and find a ROP 2 pack. That will give you close to a thousand lumens. There's not many good G4 bulbs left. The Phillips 7388 is pretty good but I haven't been able to find that in a while. And that bulb will definitely handle the big batteries


5761 & 7388 are available here. Peli 3754 is a PR style bulb. Krypton PR maglites are no longer sold. How do I fit PR into modern Xenon Bi-Pin socket? Ive found G4 Adapter from t.customs that says for both old and new maglite C/D, but I cant find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## vicv (Sep 12, 2021)

Because he stopped making them. I would suggest making a new thread. This is all very easy to find information if you do a search


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2021)

Left acrylite lens. Right glass lens
The acrylite lets up to 94% of the light out that the stock Maglite lens let out with ZERO artifacts showing in the beam.
Flashlightlens dot com has them pre-cut for the ML25.
Not for high output bulbs but to the left in the photo is a of a 3 cell using 2x18650's and a TL3 bulb with no adverse issues. Right is a 2cell (gen 2) version.


----------



## snakebite (Sep 12, 2021)

arent the bipin mag xenons g2.5 based?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 12, 2021)

Olumin said:


> I frosted 6-cell bulb with glass etching cream and the beam is perfect, But you gonna loose a lot of throw.


*You can frost small portion of bulb close to pins and leave top (close to dome) of bulb untouched for throw.*



Olumin said:


> No, is about regular 3c Maglite with side switch. Not Ml25. Alu reflectors and glas lens are available for reg. 3C.


*That's good part of M*glite side switch (2" head).*
*As of today:
1- Aluminum reflector is available.
2- 52mm Borofloat high temp lens is available.
3- Hi temp G4 socket is available.*
*4- 2.5" Throw Master is available.
5- 3" heads are available.

As far as I know, none of them are available for ML25
BTW, 2" reflector has better throw compare to 1.5" reflector of ML25*



vicv said:


> No g4 is different pin spacing and diameter. Plus such a bulb would melt reflector and lens and no aluminum reflector is available. Plus would probably melt the socket with so much heat. May also melt the switch internals with so much current.
> Plus 2x imr 21700 would probably instaflash a 5761.


*Bulbs with close to instaflash can be saved with resistance of side switch 2" head M*glite. ML25 M*gs doesn't have such switch and resistance.*
*Also Hi temp G4 sockets are available.*
*None of these are available for ML25 M*gs.*


----------



## carl (Sep 15, 2021)

Is the battery tube a plain cylinder all the way through or is there some groove inside (for a C-ring like the incandescent C-cell tube)?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 21, 2021)

*1- ML25IT 3C with installed 6 cell bulb and pair of 21700*
*A- Plastic bi-pin
B- Plastic lens
C- Plastic reflector*
*D-Head twisty switch*

*2- 2x18650 TL-3 *
*A- Hi temp bi-pin
B- Glass lens
C- Aluminum reflector*
*D- Tail clicky switch

Please pick one.*


----------



## vicv (Sep 21, 2021)

The ml25it. Better diameter for comfort and I don't care for tail cap switches. Would like an aluminum reflector though


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 21, 2021)

1 with 18650's, a metal reflector, glass lens, and TL3 bulb.


----------



## Olumin (Sep 21, 2021)

One 3C with 2x21700, slightly textured metal reflector, coated glas lens & 10+W halogen. Now that I got my first side switch MAG I really appreciate it. Love the ergos on it and no twist required, set focus and leave it. You can pre-set focus on ml25 and twist tailcap for On/Off but its less convenient. 

Ideal setup for me would be 2- or 3x 21700 or 26650 with dimmable 20+ watt halogen, deep maximum throw reflector, variable brightness slider side-switch + tail switch (kinda like HDS rotary/switch combo) & head twist for focus.


----------



## xxo (Sep 23, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Slightly. If you use it a few minutes at a time some blistering around the bulb area will show up but nothing bad. I ran mine 15-20 minutes at a time and got minor blistering with a stock lens and reflector. If you drill out about a millimeter or three around the bulb that won't be an issue as the bulb hugs the reflector.
> 
> Just take note of the raised area near the bulb on the back side of the reflector. It is what pushes down on the on/off switch similar to a minimag.
> 
> ...


Can a ML25 LED reflector be used in the xenon IT versions?


----------



## vicv (Sep 23, 2021)

It will fit but the beam is pretty terrible


----------



## xxo (Sep 24, 2021)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 11, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Slightly. If you use it a few minutes at a time some blistering around the bulb area will show up but nothing bad. I ran mine 15-20 minutes at a time and got minor blistering with a stock lens and reflector. If you drill out about a millimeter or three around the bulb that won't be an issue as the bulb hugs the reflector.
> 
> Just take note of the raised area near the bulb on the back side of the reflector. It is what pushes down on the on/off switch similar to a minimag.
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote and old post and thread. 

But what is a TL3 bulb? Google doesn’t seem to show anything of any relevance. So I assume it is an abbreviation of some kind. Thanks.


----------



## vicv (Nov 11, 2022)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Sorry to quote and old post and thread.
> 
> But what is a TL3 bulb? Google doesn’t seem to show anything of any relevance. So I assume it is an abbreviation of some kind. Thanks.


From a streamlight TL3


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 11, 2022)

Search Streamlight tl3 bulb (xenon)


----------



## fivemega (Nov 12, 2022)

*Streamlight TL-3 bulb*


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 12, 2022)

What they said ^^^


----------

